# ArmorAll Shield



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

What is it?

It's a new sealant from ArmorAll. No, really, ArmorAll ... and, yes, I'm going to put it on my car.

I have enjoyed ArmorAll products before, namely, their Hi-Shine Paste Wax, which cost me something like £1 and delivered an effect I have never seen from any other product - insane glossiness, superb beading and ... while it didn't last too long, looked great while it did. It cost me £1 because it was end of life - ArmorAll proceeded to rely solely on wipes for some time, but now they're back.

We have a liquid sealant which purports to be amazing.

Let's see what ArmorAll have to say about it: http://www.armorall.eu/uk/news/item...shield-and-shield-for-wheels-see-it-in-action - click the video.

Real world! What do you get? The sealant, an applicator and a tiny microfibre towel which I gave to the Mrs and picked up a proper towel: a EuroW deep pile blue towel.

Application is as simple as squirting a little out onto the applicator and wiping onto the paint.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9719.jpg

I should mention that the applicator is of a very good standard - it's a round yellow applicator, much like our ubiquitous yellow round applicators, but this one has the ArmorAll logo embossed in, akin to the Meguiars applicator and feels every bit that little bit extra. Kudos to ArmorAll for the great applicator. Must try harder with the microfibre, tho' 

Notice the sort of watery oily foamy stuff that hits the paint? It sort of rejuvenates dry looking paint, much like Bilt Hamber Auto Balm, but in liquid form, and leaves that plastic looking ultra-boosted glossiness that Bilt does.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9718.jpg

I should say that you wipe it over a panel and wipe off ... no waiting around, and you can use it in the sun, which was handy since the damn thing finally came out to play today (well, yesterday, but I wasn't cleaning cars yesterday).

Here's an unexpected benefit:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9712.jpg

After applying this, I was intending to grab my pot of Dodo Juice Tyromania and freshen up the plastics, but it seems this does it too ...

Encouraged, I went around a load of plastic all around the car and it all came up lovely! Better still, it wiped off windows really easily. Bonus!

Lovely job :thumb:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9714.jpg

Even my alien windscreen squirters were happy :wave:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9698.jpg

Pretty good, no?









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9702.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9706.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9717.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9720.jpg

Ease of application: 10/10 ... a doddle, effortless, straight-forward and totally foolproof.

Ease of removal: 9/10 ... you buff ... that's all ... not effortless, but not problematic.

Looks: 10/10 ... just how a sealant should look.

Longevity? Beading? Water sheeting? There'll be rain ... almost certainly very soon ... I'll report then ...


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

OK. Thanks. I'll take one. Must admit I do use Armorall (no-additives) shampoo. Armorall Vinyl Trim (yellow) gel. Armorall Tire Black gel. All at fraction of rival product costs but great tesults when used properly. So every reason to expect this to charm. Rim


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just ordered the wheel shield. 

The last time I drove through a honey puddle it was a nightmare!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh, I know ... don't get me started on Marmalade streams.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great review, I have not tried a single Armorall product on my car, review looks very promising though, have you got a picture of the bottle please.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks, pal.

Google image ... here's the kit you get:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent thank you, really appreciated from myself :thumb:

Honestly this review has made me want to buy one, you've sold it to me :thumb:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just ordered Shield and wheel on eBay to try! Can't believe it's that good, so got to give it a go!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great review Paul :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

nick3814 said:


> Just ordered Shield and wheel on eBay to try! Can't believe it's that good, so got to give it a go!!


The video is amazing.

Stolt warned me about this yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice review...

really does look like liquid auto balm.. plastic's ect all look like you've used autobalm :lol:

might have to give this one a try at some point.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

The comparison, in terms of looks, feel afterwards and the effect are very much like Bilt Hamber Auto Balm. Very close. Application and removal are a lot easier.

I think Bilt has the edge in terms of that boosted look. I use it regularly in door shuts and under the bonnet - the cleaning and shining effect is second to none. This product (ArmorAll Shield) does not have the cleaning capability.


----------



## Rexob (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmmm, may have to give this a try.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great view! :thumb:

Have seen this being advertised in all the car mags recently. Very tempting ...


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

How does this compare to products like Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Detailer, and Body Shield Pro ?
Are they all basically the same thing ?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It's a liquid, not a spray. Consider it a monumentally ease to use sealant.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

First wash since application - this tells me a lot about the product and how I might expect it to last from here on in.

Since application a couple of weeks ago, the car has done something to the tune or 1,200 miles mostly at speed and through some mucky areas - muddy lanes and over freshly dropped road gravel, which left the bottom half looking like I'd just done the Paris-Dakar :roll:

I will say this at the beginning in case it gets lost in the detail ... *I have nothing but good to say about this product!* ... ease of application, can be applied in the sun, wipe on wipe off, good crisp looks, doddle to wash and astounding re-beading.

Let's get into the detail ...

Rinsed down with nothing but water, we see odd shaped beading, which is to be expected after a few hot days leaving dust and pollen, then a light rain and then some heavier rain thereafter ... all scorched back on with hot sun.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/DSCF8667.jpg

I used Dodo Juice's Low on Eau rinseless wash, although used it more conventionally, rinsing off afterwards then patting dry with a plush towel.

Here's the re-beading after washing ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/DSCF8676.jpg

Superb! Seriously, superb! But, maybe that's the Dodo Juice? Well, as a rinseless wash it's very good indeed - areas that did not have ArmorAll Shield applied did not bead up anything like this, confirming to me that this beading is indeed the ArmorAll product.

Washing gave me a sense of which areas of the car were wearing out faster than others - top panels were doing well, side panels okay, but behind the front wheels there was a tell-tale sign of wear in the slipstream. The bumpers were okay, the plastics fine, but the kick up from the road had taken its toll.

I got a sense that this worked better on painted metal than plastic.

Either way, I went around the bumpers, skirt and lower half of the doors again. Effortless. So easy, it's actually a pleasure.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/DSCF8691.jpg

Sorted! And, as if on cue, a thunderstorm passed over leaving on heck of a beading show!









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9912.jpg

Two other observations ...

First, bug splatter all over the front of the car came off with no drama. They just didn't adhere. Easy. Second, drying off is easy, but because the surface is so hydrophobic that the water just runs in a moraine in front of the towel!

All in all, I am very impressed with this product and it's one I will most definitely keep in. What it does for plastics is very nice, paint, too, and even on glass it's so simple to apply and remove with stunning results.

I like it!


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Orca, did you use their product on the wheels? Wondered how that's performed?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I did, Nick - it's in the other thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273890

Wheel Shield didn't live up to hopes for me, other might well find it works out well for them. This product, however, I am very impressed with indeed!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't forget my little home test. 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=274217


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Some impromptu beading from a passing thunderstorm ...

On the bumpers of my wife's SAAB 900 Convertible:








http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9922.jpg

On my SAAB 9-5:








http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9923.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9926.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9928.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9934.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/armorall_shield/IMG_9935.jpg

... and some artsy shots:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

You should be on comish, I just bought some out of interest


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I should ... but then I'd be rich and wouldn't try out budget line products anymore 

Hope you enjoy it, Dave - I'm sure you will. Even if you decide it's not for paintwork, there are so many other uses for it.


----------



## pumatwin (Jul 20, 2012)

May have to buy some to try. How much did you use?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Can you get this in Halfords, as I have a £25 voucher.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Covering a big car one and half times and a few other bits and pieces, I've used maybe an eighth of the bottle.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

looks a good product, certainly impressive videos. One of the reasons i hate reading threads like this, makes products look so good i cant resist... so bought a bottle , hopefully i will get a chance this weekend. I'm suppose to be off loading some products that i havent never tried not buying more.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Give it a go dude!! I applied Armorall sheild for the firsat time yesterday and when it rained a few hrs later the beading was stunning!! :thumb:

Very easy on and off, I will be interested to see how it performs.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well I've given the wife's SLK a coating today, body & wheels so we'll see how it goes, one thing I can say though is the wheels usually have quite a high shine but the spray seems to have dulled it quite a lot so a big minus so far!!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, wheels seemed dulled with the Wheel Shield. I found that, too.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Will see how it lasts and will probably try the body stuff on the wheels as it seems to be giving a really nice shine!


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

I bit after posting 13.99 us and a 10 rebate to boot here in cal. WOWO if you leave it I got a slight tacking feel.still easy to remove great on glass leaves the car real clean looking I mix some with poxy too.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Orca said:


> First wash since application - this tells me a lot about the product and how I might expect it to last from here on in.
> 
> Since application a couple of weeks ago, the car has done something to the tune or 1,200 miles mostly at speed and through some mucky areas - muddy lanes and over freshly dropped road gravel, which left the bottom half looking like I'd just done the Paris-Dakar :roll:


Hi. been meaning to get some of this for a while, one of the reasons i like the sound of this is for the rinsing off the muck as in their video, have you rinsed it with a hose or jet wash to see how effective it is. Thanks


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, and it was pretty good! Not quite as per the video, but I suspect there was little time between application, driving around in the dust and rinsing off. For me, there was something like a couple of weeks and about 1200 miles. Still, pretty good.

Washed with a normal (correct ratio) shampoo, the re-beading came up really strong. Areas that were not covered with Shield did not come up well or at all, indicating that the product was revived.

Much of the "dirt" on my car was pollen, which can play heck with paint and potential cleaning by water alone and even shampoo cleaning.

In summary, I have been very impressed indeed. To put into context, two products which show this kind of re-beading after this kind of wear are Swissvax Shield and Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

used this today, and to be honest seems pretty dammmm good.. prob easiest lsp i have ever used... is there a better product of this type at this price......... possibly not


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Not to keen with it initially, it was a bit like covering the paint with vaseline.
It came off reasonably easy and didn`t look too bad on the wifes black Corsa but oh the bloody fingerprints and smearing trying to wipe off marks after it was buffed


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

had mine delivered today and wash the R and applied it, i didnt know what to expect. tbh the car is still wearing zaino from last week so that may have affected it. didnt read the label and left it on as i went round the car and it became almost tacky and more stubborn to remove, perhaps thats because Z2 was under it. Do you think it has solvents in it? it seemed to evaporate quite a bit as i was applying it. will take another look tomorrow in the daylight and perhaps use some on the wheels so see how they fair. 

one thing if it works like the video i would be very interested in how it deals with the dirty spray kicked up onto the boot when driving in the rain.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Where's the best place to buy this shield treatment from, any resellers on the market.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Where's the best place to buy this shield treatment from, any resellers on the market.


its available on amazon market place and ebay - I can't find it on halfords and other high street sellers websites?


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

Here you go guys. Really nice people to deal with. Popped down to see them a few weeks ago and picked up the double pack of shield and wheels.

http://www.nielsencdg.co.uk/acatalog/Armor_All.html

Paul


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

paulhdi said:


> Here you go guys. Really nice people to deal with. Popped down to see them a few weeks ago and picked up the double pack of shield and wheels.
> 
> http://www.nielsencdg.co.uk/acatalog/Armor_All.html


Got mine from there via Amazon :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Any update on this product? Interested, particularly the ease of use versus performance aspect


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

ive got to admit i wasnt that impressed if i'm honest, it beads weird!! lol also on the wheels and i found brake dust really hard to shift. 
I cant really explain but its a kind of oily/grabby finish and something which i'll be taking off, might put mine on the swaps section.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

stolt said:


> ive got to admit i wasnt that impressed if i'm honest, it beads weird!! lol also on the wheels and i found brake dust really hard to shift.
> I cant really explain but its a kind of oily/grabby finish and something which i'll be taking off, might put mine on the swaps section.


Thanks:thumb: Are you referring to the body stuff as well though?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah I`m not a fan either


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I simply can't get it to do this fingerprint mark thing. Not on paint or on the plastic window surround, which is what I push to close the door.



Squadrone Rosso said:


> Any update on this product? Interested, particularly the ease of use versus performance aspect


... a couple of weeks on, it still beads like day one. Exactly like day one! It cleans up in the rain, so much so I've not had to wash the car. Still, tight beads which are very upright in finer rain and lovely huge round pebbles with sustained rain. Drive of and it dries itself (keep windows shut until you've done a couple of bends) and left at the side of the road, it dries off in the sun with little spotting.

Cracking product!

... to compare. Where I live, another couple of weeks and I'd be looking to top up a wax finish with some kind of maintenance spray, re-waxing maybe 6-8 weeks afterwards.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

Works great on light colour cars didnt like the finish on black tbh, 4 weeks later still beading like day one though! i would still say for the 12 quid i dont think there is much that lasts like it thats for sure!!!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Thanks:thumb: Are you referring to the body stuff as well though?


just bought armor sheild and used it both on the wheels and the paintwork. agree with the other poster i reckon it would be better on lighter colours, didnt like it on black.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Out of curiosity, I tried it out on our black car which has pretty fine paint - single stage and quite flawless. It was bright and glossy, but not like regular sealants - it did seem to seep in and give a little depth, a bit like Finish Kare 2180.

For glossy, near mirror reflective black ... fine. I prefer oil slick deep to dive into. I'm using it on red, which is also a deep pigment colour, but modern paint and clearcoated. It's great on that.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well the longer this stuff is on the cars the more impressed I am! The body work on my 2005 Megane RS is still really clean after 3 weeks with no washing. The backside of these cars is notorious for getting mucky quickly and it's still clean despite all manner of weather and daily use.

The wheel stuff is remarkable! The alloys on the RS without fail are filthy with brake dust after a week, now look at this photo;










It's getting mucky but you can see the bits I missed which are black and the rest is relatively clean still.

I think this stuff is good value for money, doesn't make a motor too shiney but def helps keep it clean for longer.


----------



## Ryan... (May 24, 2011)

This was the test we did a while back!

Still loving this stuff 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264467&page=3&highlight=armorall


----------

